# The Walking Dead



## Johnny Thunder

Variety is reporting that AMC has green-lit a series based on the Image comic book about a group of survivors making their way through a post-zombie apocalypse world.

Looks like they really dug the pilot which was announced last summer. No news about casting yet, although you will find writing/directing/producing info in the link.

Anyone interested in a weekly zombie series to compete with all those pesky vampires on our small screens?

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118014051.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


----------



## Dr Morbius

All I can say is, it's about time. Good for AMC, I look forward to this. Of course, you do realize, that the better the series is, the more likely it will get pulled, according to the law of inverse intelligence of TV execs.


----------



## Papa Bones

It's about damn time they made a series about something other than vampires. Is anyone else tired of vampires? Seems like ever since Anne Rice took one of the coolest creatures the horror genre has to offer and turned it emo, her clones are throwing out a new vampire book or movie or TV show every 5 minutes, and every time they do we get a whole new set of vampire "rules"- we have vampires that drink human blood and vampires that drink fake human blood and vampires that drink animal blood and vampires that don't drink blood unless they feel like it. Then there are vampires that sleep all day and vampires that don't sleep but can't go into the sun and vampires that can go into the sun, but don't like doing it and vampires that sparkle. Some people have told me that they think zombies are just as overdone as I think vampires are, but at least we don't don't have to learn a whole new set of rules everytime a new zombie story comes out- there are slow ones and fast ones and thats about it. Going off on a bit of a tangent here, but while I am talking about vampires and zombies, I do think its kind of interesting how Hollywood has changed them from what they were in the folklore they come from. In voodoo lore, the zombie is mostly harmless, a living person whose soul has been stolen through a magic spell in order to enslave them. They are objects of pity, only being turned into a zombie is to be feared. In movies and books, of course, they become relentless undead cannibals. On the other hand, the vampire which in the original stories was a relentless cannibalistic undead monster, has become a sexy and seductive figure. If there is anyone else who is as tired of vampires as I am, I have good and bad news- the good news, at least according to the Amazon horror board, is that the vampire fad is ending. The bad news is that fairies and angels are becoming the new vampires. (I wonder if Anne Rice getting religion and swearing off vampires has anything to do with that?)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

AMC has cast Andrew Lincoln as the lead character, Rick Grimes, in the series. Jon Bernthal will play Shayne.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i48b556a1527d0b65e7998d9c8d00a6b5


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hear ye, hear ye -

More casting news.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3ia9f1b586d3151064e8758fe9be754f0f


----------



## Goblin

It's about time they did some sort of tv series about zombies. The "vampires has
romantic figures" has worn thin.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The production has tapped Laurie Holden for the role of Andrea, a key member of the survivor group who has a proficiency with a sniper rifle and falls for a man twice her age. 

I wonder if the older man is insured? Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody wanna be a zombie?

http://www.onlocationvacations.com/...st-filming-locations-revealed-zombies-wanted/


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

I was filming a video with my friend in high school once and I tried to "be" a cannibal...

I'm a very bad actor. So... I think I'll pass on this.


----------



## Bascombe

Papa Bones said:


> the good news, at least according to the Amazon horror board, is that the vampire fad is ending.


Damn! does that mean I have to stop writing my Vampire book?


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

Maybe Papa meant vampire movies... ?

I think there's a whole cult of people who love vampire fiction. Keep writing.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I think he mean the whole teen romance Vampire fad thing, both in TV and movies...and books, esp. the Twilight series which is losing popularity.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

Well, I never paid attention to it, so it never bothered me. I can't say I'm sad to see it go but God there were worse things out there. Someone has to be doing a little Mexican hat dance now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Let's stay on topic here, gang.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I'm really hoping the series is going to be good. I was turned on to The Walking Dead comics as of issue 4 and have been reading ever since. Great story, great art. I love how the zombies are a constant threat but it's really about how diff. people would react if put in that situation. That's what makes it really interesting.


----------



## Bascombe

That's what I like best about the zombie genre, it explores the moral dilemna.

This zombie in front of me was my friend three hours ago. Now he wants to eat me and I have a gun in my hand. what do I do? Is my will to live strong enough to overcome my objection to re-killing my friend, or my child?

Zombie movies are much more of a psychological thriller to me than the run of the mill slasher flick. Give me the brain stuff every time.

I'm afraid of Norman Bates, never was afraid of Michael Meyers, Jason or Freddy Kreuger. evil bad guys who cannot die? give me a break. Norman Bates exists. I was living in Milwaukee when Jeffrey Dahmer was at the peak of his cannibalism there. Freaky.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

aint it cool news caught up with the original graphic novel writer

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/45261

looks like AMC was so interested they didnt even need to see a pilot. And we can expect the same amount of gore if not more than breaking bad


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's our first look at the makeup and FX from the show. Check out the pics and video -

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15369


----------



## Denhaunt

This is exciting information... I can't wait. The director seems enthusiastic and the skills of the FX team are incredible. They've got the green light for 6 but I bet this thing takes off and is more successful than they imagined. Hopefully this will replace some of the truly pathetic, predictable, prime time crap that attempts to pass as "drama".


----------



## Johnny Thunder

AMC has released the trailer for the show, which will premiere on Halloween night at 10:00 p.m.

http://www.amctv.com/originals/The-Walking-Dead/


----------



## randomr8

*AMC Zombie series*

http://www.boingboing.net/2010/09/02/trailer-for-walking.html

Boing Boing likes me tonight.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Crap....it debuts on 10/31

I'll be setting my tv to record it.


----------



## Bone To Pick

*AMC's "The Walking Dead"*

I watched the premiere last night and really enjoyed it. It'll be interesting to see how long they can keep it going as a TV series.

What did you think?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I liked it even though it pretty much rips-off every zombie movie cliche. I'll be watching the series to see if they can keep up the intensity.

I took the survival test online...I scored as "a natural leader"...who'd a thunk it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm bummed - the zombies ate the horse:googly:


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'm sorry you were saddled with that, Rox.


----------



## BobC

I thought it was good. The Zombies are normal zombies they don't run faster or jump higher then humans. And anyway anything zombies and new is good in my book..lol


----------



## Gothyc Designs

I really liked it. Glad to see that a studio is taking a risk for a change on horror. Makeup was awesome. Really surprised they got really graphic, but thats what a zombie film/show/series. Can't wait for more......


----------



## Eeeekim

BobC said:


> I thought it was good. The Zombies are normal zombies they don't run faster or jump higher then humans. And anyway anything zombies and new is good in my book..lol


I'm with you. I love the classic, slow, shambeling, "UNDEAD" zombie that they are going for. and they look great. The half a zombie in the park was very creepy.

They are doing a great job making you feel for the characters, making them and the show more real, a lot of Horror movies fail to do that.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bone To Pick said:


> I watched the premiere last night and really enjoyed it. It'll be interesting to see how long they can keep it going as a TV series.
> 
> What did you think?


I dug it - and there's lots more of the comic to adapt.


----------



## GPSaxophone

I missed the premiere, but my DVR is now set to record the series. If they rerun the premiere, it'll catch it.


----------



## Death's Door

I missed it on Halloween but I check and it's listed on the "on demand" channels so I am going to try to catch this weekend.


----------



## Sinister

I had one problem with the series premiere that I have with just about every zombie flick to date. Maybe this seems like nitpicking, but I feel it has to be addressed: How come it is that no one EVER mentions the overpowering stench of the amassed dead? When the Rick Grimes character is in the park with the half-zombie, that thing should have reeked to high heaven being there in the open air with the sun beaming down on it. The least he could have done was put his shirt over his nose and mouth to block it out. He rode right into an army of the things in Atlanta and he didn't smell them first? For that matter, he seemingly didn't hear their idiot moaning several yards before he ever reached them? Yeah, I know all about that "suspend belief" argument, but for crying out loud! Some things can't be believed no matter how hard you try. Just the one factor of smelling those things would be tantamount to survival in said environment. 

Other than that one piddling thing, I rather enjoyed it. The eating of the horse was a bonus.


----------



## Death's Door

I agree with ya Sin on the rotting zombie thing. Every movie that I've seen regarding zombies never addressed the issue of "zombie stench". Last night's episode when they camouflaged themselves with the zombie's blood/innerds made me think that they don't stink a much as being ripped open. I think the directors/producers are shielding the zombie stench factor because they need the suspense of encountering a zombie a scare tactic/anticipation stunt for the audience.

Even in the movie, "I am Legend", Will Smith used the dog to sniff out zombies. Why couldn't he smell them or did he just get used to the smell of zombies being there were only a few survivors whereas the dead outnumbered the living.


----------



## avarax

Not that it changes the show,and I've only read the first volume, but in the comics, they do discuss the stench of the zombies, in fact, it seems important.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sinister said:


> The eating of the horse was a bonus.


Nooooooooo, no horse eating!!!!!!:googly:

Maybe the zombies use Ban deodorant. Or wash with Irish Spring - "Manly, yes, but I like it, too":jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou

They use "hai karate" to cover whatever the Irish Spring can't combat. (buh-dum-bum)


----------



## ghubertu

I really enjoy the series, so far. This gives me something interesting to watch while my wife obsesses for Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Modern Family, etc.

I agree with the stench issue, not once has it been brought up. Good observation Sinister.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My 12 y/o son LOVES this show!!! I have to stay out of the room while it's on. :zombie:


----------



## Denhaunt

Sinister said:


> I had one problem with the series premiere that I have with just about every zombie flick to date. Maybe this seems like nitpicking, but I feel it has to be addressed: How come it is that no one EVER mentions the overpowering stench of the amassed dead? When the Rick Grimes character is in the park with the half-zombie, that thing should have reeked to high heaven being there in the open air with the sun beaming down on it. The least he could have done was put his shirt over his nose and mouth to block it out. He rode right into an army of the things in Atlanta and he didn't smell them first? For that matter, he seemingly didn't hear their idiot moaning several yards before he ever reached them? Yeah, I know all about that "suspend belief" argument, but for crying out loud! Some things can't be believed no matter how hard you try. Just the one factor of smelling those things would be tantamount to survival in said environment.
> 
> Other than that one piddling thing, I rather enjoyed it. The eating of the horse was a bonus.


I always wondered about this as well. Max Brooks addresses this briefly in _World War Z_ when talking about the telling difference between zombies and quislings (metally ill or trumatized individuals who either pretend or even think that they are zombies). He says, _"quislings tend to smell worse than zombies, due to the fact that their sweat glands and other "bodily functions" still work, and the high number of bacteria present on their flesh (absent in Solanum-saturated zombies)" _and also _"because bacteria and other microbes shy away from Solanum-infected flesh."_. The theory is that they don't rot because bacteria and microbs avoid the virus - more more or less just desinigrate over time.

I found this to make sense my zombie fantasy world


----------



## jaege

You realize that meat (that would include zombies) decay due to the effects of bacteria and only due to the effect of bacteria. This is also what causes the smell. Meat (or zombies) that were in a place without bacteria would (theoretically) last forever. (thats why frozen meat or zombies do not rot, the cold deters bacterialogical growth) So if the virus that caused zombies somehow was repulsive to bacteria (like salt is) then the zombies would neither rot nor smell. It is not beyond the realm of possibility that a virus could have that effect, penecillin does.


----------



## mattie

Id rather watch The Dead Set.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, didn't one of the characters in the series have a line recently like "They smell dead. We don't"? They smeared themselves with zombie innards so they could walk past them safely while making their escape....until a thunderstorm started.


----------



## Jaybo

For those who missed the premiere, and do not own a DVR, you can watch the entire first episode online at AMC's website.


----------



## jdubbya

Last night's installment was pretty good. The end scene with the zombie attack in camp was intense but you saw different people getting bit/attacked that weren't integral characters, along with those who had been shown before. AMC has a preview video clip of next weeks episode and they show the sister who got killed still dead the next morning. So if you're bit by these zombies and die, you don't come back?
Also wondering what happened to Merle. He supposedly took the van back to the camp but would have surely made it long before the four guys who had to hoof it.

http://www.amctv.com/originals/The-Walking-Dead/video?bcpid=86227333001&bclid=88963904001


----------



## jaege

Yes, if you get bit and die you will come back, but it takes a while. I guess Merle did not go back to the camp or he was not the one who took the van. The characters were just assuming after all.


----------



## beelce

Last nights show was a little better to me. I was really disappointed in last week.


----------



## Zurgh

I'm liking it... but it seems a little slow. I'm aware it's more of a human drama than a zombie fest(feast?). 
Kinda' want less blah, blah, blah & dramatic pauses and more aaah, ghrrr, uhhh & chomping bites! 
Also was a bit disappointed, I got the whole relationship between Mrs. Grimes & his partner in the first episode, did they HAVE to get a bit explicit about it in the start of the second? I don't think that added anything except an unnecessary 'shock factor' & took screen time away from the undead. (Yes, I did say that.)

Perhaps Merle lead the zombies into camp through some back way as payback... just a thought...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I like the show.

If there were no character development and only "chomping" then there wouldn't be much to the series. I think it has the right amount of zombie gore. Personal taste I guess.


----------



## jaege

I like it too. There has to be some character development or we will not care who gets eaten.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I really like this series. It gives what no 2 hour Zombie movie can: An in depth view of character development. The FX are awesome, probably due in part by the consulting producer Greg Nicotero. 

As far as the Zombie smell thing I figure the whole area infested with them probably smells everywhere, and one can be desensitized to smells rather easily, but even if not, I forgive this minor lack of reality since it contributes to the suspense. Anyways, who can identify with smells through a visual medium like TV anyway? Is someone getting smell-O-vision and noticed the lack of rotten flesh odors? I have seen some mouth and nose coverings in some scenes in the series, but in a genre like this I would get annoyed pretty quickly by seeing every cast member covering their mouth and noses through every piece of duologue anyways, so who cares if the smells aren't reacted to in every zombie scene?
I don't. 

It's a TV show, I like it, and I accept the reactions and "reality" of it just like any form of fiction, whether it represents them in accurate perfection or not. It's a good story that counts, and this one has it in spades.

I applaud AMC for producing this. This series ROCKS!


----------



## beelce

I'm liking the story and the characters pretty much, and I like the setting (except the director is really pushing the southern stereotype a bit too far)..........but

I think what bothers me most is the zombies....

Unlike the zombies in "28 days" who could attack faster than a hungry Cheetah, the "walkers " are slow movers.

I don't mind that the are slow and dumb...that's OK. What gets me is that the are also slow attackers. So the living should be more able to get the hell out of the way. 

Just like the 1950's "MUMMY". I mean that mummy had to drag one leg along, and moved about 10' in 5 minutes. If the the MUMMY could catch you, you deserved to die.

Also it seems to me that the direction and editing during the walker attacks is clumsy. It's kinda like the living have to stand there and pose for the walkers to get a good bite on them.

The other thing that bothers me is the huge difference in the walker make-up. Some walkers have awesome detailed make-up effects, others look like the standard Halloween night going to a party at someone's house make-up.

Considering the large number of walkers that the show uses, I know that it would be hard to make every walker's make-up perfect. It just seems to me that the effects people could even the look out a bit more.


----------



## jdubbya

So still no sign of Merle. The blonde who capped her reanimated sister was unexpected. Seems they're thinning out the characters a bit to make room for some new folks. I'm thinking the CDC scientist is a whacko and going to be a problem. Also wondering when you see the heavy artillery, military vehicles, 50 cals, etc why no one has tried to use them. The machine guns are ready to go. The preview for the last episode indicates they explain more about the plague, so maybe they'll tie up some loose ends.
How about the abused wife mashing her dead husbands brains with the pick axe!! Hell hath no fury!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yeah...the CDC guy was about to blow out his brains so I am guessing he is slightly unstable.

The finale is way too soon...I want more!


----------



## jaege

I think CDC guy is going to infect someone so he has more samples to study. 

In 28 days, they were not zombies. They were people infected by a rabies-like plague, still alive. They did not eat people or lust for "brains". In this genre they are the dead that have reanimated. I guess rabies makes you fast and death makes you slow.


----------



## morbidmike

this is the best show on tv that I have seen I know people who have no love for horror movies or anything horror related that are hooked on this show ...great work AMC finally I have a channel worth watching


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If anybody wants to get the first season on DVD or Blu-Ray, it will be released on March 8th. Check out all the details and specs in the link.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/41729/official-blu-ray-dvd-specs-revealed-walking-dead


----------



## Spooky1

I still have a couple of episodes on my DVR I need to watch.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

McFarlane is releasing two lines of action figures this fall - one based on the series, and the other on the comic book. Check out the info.

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=30778


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Each zombie figure features unique, gory, play action such as exploding heads and removable limbs. Figures are expected to sell for around $14.99 at retailers nationwide."

Man, where else could you get an exploding head for only $14.99?

The picture they had of a figure looked good.


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> "Each zombie figure features unique, gory, play action such as exploding heads and removable limbs. Figures are expected to sell for around $14.99 at retailers nationwide."
> 
> Man, where else could you get an exploding head for only $14.99?
> 
> The picture they had of a figure looked good.


This could be cool, even for us adults. I'm thinking small scale foam tombstones on a base with some tree branches, moss, etc.. A few zombies. Make a great Halloween table centerpiece or diorama.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Want to play a game?

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=18130


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Clip from Season 2 debuting this October -

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=20004


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Among the announcements made during the Comic-Con panel was that Season Two will debut on Sunday October 16th at 9 p.m. Check out all the details here:

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=33539


----------



## Johnny Thunder

_Frank Darabont, creator and executive producer of of AMC's hit zombie series, The Walking Dead, is stepping down as show runner _

http://android.eonline.com/article?id=254694


----------



## Marrow

I live in New Zealand, and the Walking Dead premiered here just last night. It was just as good as I'd hoped it would be, but I've read that AMC sent NZ a shortened version - and guess what part they cut out...

The horse disembowelment.


----------



## Marrow

And for all those excited about the gory action figures - here's a website that has pictures and descriptions of the individual zombies. http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/menu.aspx?menu=1097&company=18

Some spectacular stuff there.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool Marrow thanks for the links.

Here's AMC's official statement regarding Darabont's involvement with the show:

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=33603


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Four clips from Season 2 -

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/46689/walking-dead-season-2-four-clips-shamble-forth


----------



## RAXL

I think this show takes a real nose dive with out Darabont at the helm. Way to go AMC, fire the head of the only show you have that people actually watch.:zombie:


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

Papa Bones said:


> It's about damn time they made a series about something other than vampires. Is anyone else tired of vampires?


I skip almost everything new. So, I still don't really know about this whole _Twilight_ thing. It did produce an amusing YouTube parody though. I'm definitely tired of neck-biting (funnily enough, I caught that _Grace_ movie yesterday) as a destination for the graphic content in vampire films.

As for AMC's _Walking Dead_... typical of the last 13 years in the genre, I caught the promos and immediately wondered why I should bother giving it a try. I don't know what everyone else is so excited about. It looks like your routine _Quarantine_-esque survival action stuff with tv-drama padding. Where's the horror?


----------



## LouieScaredStupid

I got into the Walking Dead in paper form a little before they announced the show and got addicted to reading them just a few pages in. The books really end up being about how terrifying people can be when they are pushed to their limits. Zombies end up being more the driving force that put them in such extreme situations. I did enjoy season one even though they did stray pretty far from the source material. I'm really excited that AMC picked it back up for a full 12 episode season this year. I hope the trend continues with networks not being afraid to put horror in their main lineup. FX following suit with American Horror Story seems a big step toward that.


----------



## jaege

Perk-a-Dan said:


> I skip almost everything new. So, I still don't really know about this whole _Twilight_ thing. It did produce an amusing YouTube parody though. I'm definitely tired of neck-biting (funnily enough, I caught that _Grace_ movie yesterday) as a destination for the graphic content in vampire films.
> 
> As for AMC's _Walking Dead_... typical of the last 13 years in the genre, I caught the promos and immediately wondered why I should bother giving it a try. I don't know what everyone else is so excited about. It looks like your routine _Quarantine_-esque survival action stuff with tv-drama padding. Where's the horror?


It's not horror, per-se. At least not the low brow, mindless, blood and gore type for which so many of today's movies are, sadly, famous. It is more a survival adventure, with zombies as the antagonist.


----------



## jdubbya

Impressions of the first episode from season two?
I had hoped it would be better. Kind of dragged IMO. There were some suspenseful moments but overall a lot of whining from various cast members. Personally, I'm getting tired of Dale (Jeff DeMunn). He can get eaten anytime.


----------



## randomr8

jdubbya said:


> Impressions of the first episode from season two?
> I had hoped it would be better. Kind of dragged IMO. There were some suspenseful moments but overall a lot of whining from various cast members. Personally, I'm getting tired of Dale (Jeff DeMunn). He can get eaten anytime.


I agree. Some of the plot set ups didn't make much sense to me. This one didn't let me flow into suspension of disbelief easily.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The blond chick whose sister died in season one needs to either grow some adulthood, or go feed the zombies. She was the most whiny, annoying character I have ever had the displeasure to watch for 93 minutes. Deputy is running a close second. Starting to warm up to the biker guy with the badass crossbow. I knew all of their names last night, but not awake enough to know them this morning yet. Sorry, everyone.


----------



## Dixie

BioHazardCustoms said:


> The blond chick whose sister died in season one needs to either grow some adulthood, or go feed the zombies. She was the most whiny, annoying character I have ever had the displeasure to watch for 93 minutes. Deputy is running a close second. Starting to warm up to the biker guy with the badass crossbow. I knew all of their names last night, but not awake enough to know them this morning yet. Sorry, everyone.


I agree with you 100%. I was really shocked at the complete turn around of blonde chick from someone I used to really like, to someone that left me saying "Who in the hell IS she today?! Is someone else writing this that didnt watch it last season?!?" And then you are supposed to get me to believe that we are supposed to like the biker dude, after we really didnt like him last season? He's not only being helpful, but looking kind of like he CARED about someone else? Who wrote this? And the beaten Mama? Sitting on the side of the road, bitching because dude-man couldn't find her daughter in the woods with walkers? OMG, like you would have to have the not-really-broken RV sit on TOP of me before I left my 12 year old daughter in the woods with zombies.

Bah. I mean, its not like I didnt watch it, and its also not like I wont count the hours until the next episode - but, I really wonder if all the writers became amnesiacs over the summer, and just hoped that if they put enough blood and zombie stomach sacks in there, we wouldn't notice.

And here's a stupid question that I'm sure yall know, but I just didnt get - why were the zombies in church? Yanno, sitting. Not roaming.


----------



## SpankyBaby

(And here's a stupid question that I'm sure yall know, but I just didnt get - why were the zombies in church? Yanno, sitting. Not roaming)


I think they were just used to hearing the church bells...I kinda wondered the same thing..lol


----------



## randomr8

Dixie said:


> Bah.
> 
> And here's a stupid question that I'm sure yall know, but I just didnt get - why were the zombies in church? Yanno, sitting. Not roaming.


And why would a Zombie randomly go into an RV instead of staying with the herd?


----------



## Dixie

randomr8 said:


> And why would a Zombie randomly go into an RV instead of staying with the herd?


Good point!


----------



## highbury

Maybe he went RVing in his former life...


----------



## Bascombe

***SPOILER ALERT***
In case you haven't gotten to your DVR yet...
I can usually figure things out in a horror film ahead of time, but I DID NOT see it coming when Sophia came out of the barn at the end.


----------



## Drago

Yeah Bascombe, it was quite surprising when she came out.


----------



## jdubbya

I actually didn't think she'd re-surface, kind of like Merle. I was surprised to see her come out of the barn as well.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I was very surprised when Sophia came out of the barn. My theory was that another group of survivors had her and she was not a walker. I guess I was half right, half wrong in that another group of survivors did have her but she was a walker. 

Little bit of critique here in that I do not understand why Sophia's mother wasn't actively looking for her daughter and pushing (screaming hysterically) for everyone else to do so as well. I don't have children but I'm pretty sure I would have been more proactive over my cat being chased by a walker. Also, why hasn't this woman showed the least bit of interest in learning how to protect herself . I understand this character is beaten down and damaged but even so.


----------



## Drago

So was Sophia a zombie when she went in the barn? For some reason that's nagging me.


----------



## jdubbya

PrettyGhoul said:


> I was very surprised when Sophia came out of the barn. My theory was that another group of survivors had her and she was not a walker. I guess I was half right, half wrong in that another group of survivors did have her but she was a walker.
> 
> Little bit of critique here in that I do not understand why Sophia's mother wasn't actively looking for her daughter and pushing (screaming hysterically) for everyone else to do so as well. I don't have children but I'm pretty sure I would have been more proactive over my cat being chased by a walker. Also, why hasn't this woman showed the least bit of interest in learning how to protect herself . I understand this character is beaten down and damaged but even so.


My sense is that Sophias mother will be zombie chow at some point. She's a weak character. and now that the girl is gone, she serves no dynamic purpose to the plot.



Drago said:


> So was Sophia a zombie when she went in the barn? For some reason that's nagging me.


I believe so. She would have been eaten had she gone in there alive. Hirschel also mentioned that Otis may have captured her as a walker and placed her in the barn w/o him knowing. Seems that was Otis' job.


----------



## Dixie

Did it seem to be some kind of weird love fest last night? Sophia and what's his head (not that they kissed or anything, but she was crying over him, he was protecting her, just kinda weird) then Andrea and Shane, etc.... I kept waiting on two walkers to start making out. pfft.


----------



## jdubbya




----------



## Drago

LoL!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Drago said:


> So was Sophia a zombie when she went in the barn? For some reason that's nagging me.


Yes, Sophia was a walker (not zombie) when she was dumped in the barn. Why is because she was a child running scared and ran into a walker. Why she didn't obey Rick and stay hidden is probably because she had 12 years of having a horror for a Father who abused her. She had no faith in a father (figure) who would come back and save her.

In this episode Hershel told Rick that Otis used to bring in the walkers. So ....only Otis knew Sophia was in the barn and Shane murdered Otis before Otis even knew these people were looking for a little girl.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

my 2 cents.
There is almost no likable characters. I kinda like the sheriff, Darryl is growing on me... maybe Glen (not real sure about him yet) and that is about it. The rest can be walker bait. Never seen so many antagonists in one show before. Yeah..I get that it is difficult, and they are on edge but still..they aren't all that nice. 

I still like the show. Maybe next season they'll add some facets to the characters so I won't hope they get eaten.

oh..I was actually mad at myself for not knowing Sophia was in the barn. When it got to the last walker I told my hubby..."oh maybe the wife..or sophia????" Didn't even think about it until there was only one walker left. Didn't see it coming.

BTW Chiller is coming out with a zombie show that will premier in mid December.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This show is ALL about the characters.

Season 2 marathon now, premiere of the second half of the season @ 9 pm EST.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm way more into the characters this season than last, finding myself better understanding the more unlikable characters as they develop, but the disminished budget has me getting bored. The farm was a neat setting, but I've been ready for them to move on for a while now. Actually shut the last episode off halfway through.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Just finished that episode I cut off watching...okay, Rick just went from pathetic to [email protected]$$, so I guess I'm back in. Two more episodes to catch up on before tomorrow night. I hear I've missed quite a bit of excitement.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Even in normal world if someone wants to kill you they will, a great indicator is having a gun pointed at you multiple times. Once Shane made up his mind to murder a man who was like his brother and his best friend that was that. Rick knew it and tried to change it but couldn't. Rick was pretty much better at everything than Shane and lived. The group is now weaker.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

jaege said:


> It's not horror, per-se. At least not the low brow, mindless, blood and gore type for which so many of today's movies are, sadly, famous. It is more a survival adventure


Shockingly, I hate that kind of thing more than the former.

Survival horror has no style. Nothing visually interesting to appeal to the arty weirdo in me. Or hell, all those people that talked me into loving films like _Suspiria, Phantasm, Creepshow, The Fog_, etc. And, really, how many movies and shows can deal with the exact same theme and each make a different point? They can't. It's just overkill of something it takes an incredibly focused filmmaker to be able to do well in the first place. And, on the style thing, if a new movie isn't about torture or people running for their life, it's one of those lame Hollywood ghost movies. Again with no style. Trying to be this sad life blahblahblah drama. So, if the genre has no style- where's the art? Horror with no art isn't horror, it's (a) thriller.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Perk, you make some good points, although I don't mind the survival thing too much. It was the lack of character or too much charicature in the roles that bothered me. Another thing is that trying to carry a sense of terror and the culmination of horror over a serial is never going to be ultimately successful. It's just too much to take on vs. a couple hour film-and I love the ones you mention. I'll watch TWD, because it's a genre I like, but eventually it has to flop unless they make it a limited-run serial as there is just no risk in watching no matter whom they put in peril.


----------



## The Watcher

They have a lot more options opened up to them now that they left the farm. I just hope they don't stay at the prison, like they did the farm. But there isn't much anyone can do any more that hasn't been done. So compared to the rest of what is on I would say it gets high marks. Which any time you finding yourself not liking the characters or pulling for one. They got your attention.


----------

